# 2005 Nissan Murano AWD VVT Solenoid



## NissanNewbie1 (11 mo ago)

Hello, a couple of days I got an OBD scan and it gave me the error code P0011. I went to Autoxone and they gave me the price for both the left and right parts, which I will need both. The problem is that one piece was $280 and the other was around $90. Has anybody else had this problem with their Murano and if so do you have any website recommendations that you trust for cheaper parts. I also spoke to my mechanic and he recommended that I don't get any aftermarket parts. Would it really make a difference if I got the dealerships solenoid vs the aftermarket one just to save money?


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

P0011 is only the righthand (rear) bank, there's no reason to replace the front one. You'd be getting a P0021 if the left bank was bad. So AutoZone is basically hosing you. The righthand solenoid p/n is 23796-EA22A . RockAuto has a number of brands from $42 to $93. I'd personally recommend the Beck-Arnley for $81, B-A parts have always treated my customers pretty well. If you want to go dirt cheap, eBay has China-cheap units for as little as $19. Either way, make sure you replace the gasket along with the solenoid.

Keep in mind, you may have a hydraulic issue in the front cover and not a bad IVT solenoid. Make sure your oil is full and the correct viscosity. Oil that's low or too thick will definitely cause IVT codes, especially in cold weather. If you replace the solenoid and it doesn't resolve the code, then you most likely have an oil pressure problem in the front cover. That can be from sludge in the passages, or a bad gasket or o-ring behind the front cover.


----------



## NissanNewbie1 (11 mo ago)

Hello, Thanks for responding and the information! On the report it gave me it says that there is a secondary DTC for a P0021 code for the Intake Valve Timing Control Bank 2, so would that mean I have to get both now? Or do I just have to make sure the primary code is fixed and then maybe the secondary code will go away?


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

I have no idea what they mean by "primary" and "secondary", they're just different codes. If the guys at the parts store gave you the impression that one is more important than the other, they didn't know what they were talking about.

When both IVT's show issues, it virtually always indicates an oil pressure problem in the front cover. It may be a sludged oil passage if you're not good about oil changes, but there are also o-rings and gaskets back there that can go bad over time. I'd try some motor flush if the engine might be sludgy, but expect some leaky seals from that even if it resolves the IVT codes. Replacing the IVT's will very likely be pointless, although you might want to try pulling them and cleaning them out with solvent. There aren't really any electrical issues that can cause both solenoids to code at once, since their VB supply from the ECM powers many other things and would cause a mountain of other codes if it failed.


----------

